# Raw Egg?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I have always heard that it was good to give your dog a raw egg once a week, mixed in with their food to help aid in a shiny coat? I don't do it with mine, but my Mom did so with our Dobbie and Pug when I was a kid.

Then I came across this, that you shouldn't because....

Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. Raw eggs may also contain _Salmonella_.

I was aware of the salmonella, but interesting to learn about the first one.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's not likely they will get salmonella from fresh eggs, but I usually scramble some for myself and give Cosy some of it. I only feed her egg once a week.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have read also to never give raw egg. Great idea Brit, scrambled egg!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's actually only the white that contains the avidin. 

I have eaten raw egg _yolks_ in my protein shakes for years with no ill effects and once in a while I give Nikki a raw egg yolk. I buy my eggs from a local farm.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I can see scrambled, but I have yet to do it with Delilah- I won't touch a regular white egg. I have to have the brown organic cage free ones. Or the blue eggs we get from a friend who has these gorgeous South American chickens.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just be careful...my two now seem to think whenever I scramble eggs, it's for them. :blush: And they are positive whenever I'm peeling a hard boiled egg it's for them.:HistericalSmiley: Oh yeah...and they just know that when I'm peeling a banana, I'm only supposed to get just a taste.:brownbag:

If only I had a kitchen with a door on it so I could prepare their human treats in private so they had no idea where they came from.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

I feed my pups a raw egg once a week. Cali gets 3/4 and Ponyo gets the 1/4. But I only do this w/ fresh organic eggs we buy from the egg farm, or from eggs that a local brings to us every so often from his chickens =)


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I feed mine scrambled organic vegetarian eggs twice a week with breakfast.........not sure I would give raw. Just my opinion with nothing to back it up as to why!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I have always heard that it was good to give your dog a raw egg once a week, mixed in with their food to help aid in a shiny coat? I don't do it with mine, but my Mom did so with our Dobbie and Pug when I was a kid.
> 
> Then I came across this, that you shouldn't because....
> 
> ...


 
I agree with it. I've read the same info. in several articles. Not only do raw eggs (even the fresh ones) sometimes have Salmonella in them, they can also have E Coli.


This USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service link explains how they become contaminated, so it's not a good idea to eat raw eggs nor give them to your dogs:


http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Factsheets/Focus_On_Shell_Eggs/index.asp



:yucky:



Joy


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

yea it is true that only the white has the avidin..so i would probably not recommend doing that. I give my dog boiled egg (minus the yolk since it is very high in cholesterol). It is actually Twinkle's favorite food. She gets very excited when she hears me cracking the egg =)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just be careful...my two now seem to think whenever I scramble eggs, it's for them. :blush: And they are positive whenever I'm peeling a hard boiled egg it's for them.:HistericalSmiley: Oh yeah...and they just know that when I'm peeling a banana, I'm only supposed to get just a taste.:brownbag:
> 
> If only I had a kitchen with a door on it so I could prepare their human treats in private so they had no idea where they came from.:thumbsup:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

I just started feeding my dog a raw diet and everything I have read is that if you are going to feed a few egg, it needs to be both the white and yolk


----------

